# Vegas Round how come



## SICbob (Aug 20, 2007)

I am still pretty new to archery in general but I still don't understand why when I shoot the 5 spot targets my score is so much better than with the vegas 3 spot. I have a much harder time focusing on the center of the yellow target. Any hints or helpful suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Because the 10 ring on the 5 spot is as big as the 9 ring on Vegas. 
Get your 1st couple shot dead center in the X. This gives me a better aiming point.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

SICbob said:


> I am still pretty new to archery in general but I still don't understand why when I shoot the 5 spot targets my score is so much better than with the vegas 3 spot. I have a much harder time focusing on the center of the yellow target. Any hints or helpful suggestions would be welcome.


I'm just the opposite... I can shoot at the yellow center better than the white


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

At the risk of "picking a nit", the 5-spot target face doesn't have a 10 ring, at least the blue and white ones I've see and shot at. Oh, and the white 5-ring on the NFAA blue & white face is the same diameter as the gold on the 40 cm or 3-spot Vegas face. I always thought the Indoor 300 Round (blue & white) was a better test because it's 60 arrows instead of 30 or 45 in the Vegas rounds.

Dave


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I could easily be wrong as I have never shot the 5 spot but was told that the whole white was a 10 and the X was X. 

Maybe I was wrong and the whole X ring is the same size as the 10 ring on the Vegas. Now that I think of it, that is probably what it is.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

BlackTimber said:


> I could easily be wrong as I have never shot the 5 spot but was told that the whole white was a 10 and the X was X.
> 
> Maybe I was wrong and the whole X ring is the same size as the 10 ring on the Vegas. Now that I think of it, that is probably what it is.


The whole white ring is considered a 5 including the X. :thumb:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I shoot BHFS (so no scope) and cannot see the 'x' on the Vegas target, so I have to concentrate more on "middle of the yellow" rather than a true spot. This makes it more difficult - to me - than the 5 spot (or single bullet) where the 'x' is more easily seen.

All that being said, I actually LIKE the Vegas format better. Go figure.

My only comment on the Vegas is I wish we'd do 600 shoots (60 arrows) like FITA does rather than only the 450.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Plan and simple because it is a harder face to score on. 

You can't really see the X unless you are shooting a 6X or higher lens on the Vegas/FITA face. The 10 ring on the Vegas face is the size of the white on the blue face. So if you can't shoot a 300 on the blue face...:wink:

Go to the results section of the NFAA site and count the # of 300's shot at Vegas last year...then count the # of 300's shot at indoor nationals....It isn't just you.:wink:


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Plan and simple because it is a harder face to score on.
> 
> You can't really see the X unless you are shooting a 6X or higher lens on the Vegas/FITA face. The 10 ring on the Vegas face is the size of the white on the blue face. So if you can't shoot a 300 on the blue face...:wink:
> 
> Go to the results section of the NFAA site and count the # of 300's shot at Vegas last year...then count the # of 300's shot at indoor nationals....It isn't just you.:wink:


Gee BH didnt you mean to say that the "9" ring on the Vegas face is the size of the white on the blue face? I sure wish the 10 ring was the same size as the nfaa white cuz I'd sure be scoreing a bunch better...

Paul


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

SICbob said:


> I am still pretty new to archery in general but I still don't understand why when I shoot the 5 spot targets my score is so much better than with the vegas 3 spot. I have a much harder time focusing on the center of the yellow target. Any hints or helpful suggestions would be welcome.


Me too, but I am working on it. I do really good if I can get a good hole in the middle right away.

I got a double headed nail I use to "pull" out the bad tears and leave the ones in the center. 

Oh shoot I just gave away a secret. :zip:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Not to get overly picky, but the 9 ring = the NFAA white 5 ring on 40cm targets. (The 10 ring is the size of the NFAA x) Sooo, if you stay in the yellow, you've shot the equivalent of a 300. 

That's what bugs me. I can stay all-yellow but can't seem to stay all-white.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Paul Payne said:


> Gee BH didnt you mean to say that the "9" ring on the Vegas face is the size of the white on the blue face? I sure wish the 10 ring was the same size as the nfaa white cuz I'd sure be scoreing a bunch better...
> 
> Paul


Oooppsss...Brain Fart.

and if you hadn't of posted this I could have done and edit :doh:

Maybe it is time to use the magic Mod buttons and make your post go bye bye.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rudeman said:


> Not to get overly picky, but the 9 ring = the NFAA white 5 ring on 40cm targets. (The 10 ring is the size of the NFAA x) Sooo, if you stay in the yellow, you've shot the equivalent of a 300.
> 
> That's what bugs me. I can stay all-yellow but can't seem to stay all-white.


Probably because you are concentrating more....or the fact that you are only shooting three at a time on the yellow face instead of 5....30 arrows is a lot easier to stay focused on then 60:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok. It's a mental thing for me like most of my "issues" ( not problems... that's negative) right now.

In my book it is "easy" to shoot a 300 on the white face, it's just how many X's can ya get. So a "300" no big deal, I know I am gonna get it. Now on the yellow everyone's (normal archery people here) goal is a "300". Well now that's tougher, doesnt happen all the time. One little blib and it's a 9 so the confidence is not there for me. I am still banging my head against the target but trying though.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Just remember that a 300 (or 450 or 600) on a Vegas (FITA) target is equivalent to 30x (or 45x or 60x) on an NFAA 40cm target, since the 10 on the FITA target is the same as the X on the NFAA one. 

To get all 10s, you would have to get all x's on the NFAA guy. That "might" be an ULTIMATE goal for "some", but . . .


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

The Vegas face is THE hardest to shoot...PERIOD!!! :wink:


----------



## SICbob (Aug 20, 2007)

Well it is goot to hear that it is harder for most because it is most certainly for me. But for some reason I also think I like it better  go figure.

BH I think that you hit the nail on the head not being able to focus on a X makes all the difference. 

I guess I will just have to keep practicing :darkbeer:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I love the Vegas face. I shoot it better because I focus smaller. It is absolutely key to get a shot in the middle. You have 2 ends to do that. Try this, if your first arrow is a left 10, TRY to shoot a right ten. Then you have a bright yellw spot in the middle to pound out. 

If you try to shoot like that you will find that by focusing that much your arrows may just find their way there!

I tend to get lazy on the 5 spot because a linecutter X counts the same as a inside out X. On the Vegas face it is the difference between a 10 and an X. Some formats even score it an 11. Naa only counts the X as a 10 for compounds.

John


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Because*

Just Because you dont like Yellow 
Or maybe the brain takes over 
thats if you use the brain to shoot


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

BlackTimber said:


> Because the 10 ring on the 5 spot is as big as the 9 ring on Vegas.


ok, how do you get a 300 with 60x's on a 5spot?

sorry for bein snippy, but have a spotty make a comment on rubber deer scoring, and damn do we get burned at the stake. hell, make any kinda comment about the rubber deer game and we get tortured by the flying monkeys in the wizard of oz.

maybe thats why they all think its a cakewalk and dont shoot it.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> ok, how do you get a 300 with 60x's on a 5spot?


If that was a serious question...shoot 5 Xs, 12 times (12 ends). That will be a score of 300-60X.

Dave


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

not if you use a 10 ring on a 5spot


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

how do you score the vagas round is the x a 10 is it x 10 10 9


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

*again.........*

like this


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> not if you use a 10 ring on a 5spot


Guess I'm old and getting slow mentally. How is it if you shoot 12, 5 arrow ends (on your 5-spot target face) and score Xs with every shot you don't end up with a 300-60X score?

Dave

PS: There is no 10-ring on a 5-spot target so that part makes no sense.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

if you score the 5spot with a 10 ring, how do you shoot a 300 with 60xs? maybe if you re-read the second post i took the quote from, you may catch on.

ive been shooting alot longer than some of you think. i started when there was no xring or 5spot target for the blue face. i think i know how a blue face is scored. 3d was a novelty game that started out as the safari round. it was shot on sundays before the start of the outdoor nationals.

as many times as the scoring rings have been posted, im still not sure how guys cant know it.

i'm all for a resurgance of 5spot and field shooting in general, but when we, the field shooters, are the ******* children, it gets under my skin. 3d guys whine about a loss of attendance and appeal to the ones they forced off their ranges for help. a little hypocritcal if you ask me. they cut their own throats by chasin off the field shooters and scheduling conflicts with other clubs. target archery has as much in-fighting with the different orgs as does hunting and the different equipment styles. it gets old and it really torks my shorts when guys start it.

im not a 3d shooter. if any, i shoot one or 2 rounds of it a year, and thats for my club's fall classic. i'll take a rainy, mud-slicked hilly course for 28 targets over 30 or 40 rubber deer in a calm, woodland setting in perfect weather.

i am not a second class shooter, i refuse to be called one by someone i know i can outshoot on a bad day. dont tell me my game is easy if you havent tried it. put your money where your mouth is. if you outshoot me, good on ya, just dont think that one time will be every time. i have my highs and lows and my scores show it, but i dont quit and i dont make excuses. if i shot bad, i shot bad....thats it.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Main reason is that everybody is happy when they keep it in the white on a 5 spot. Keepin it in the yellow on a Vegas face ain't good enough.


----------



## SOBLE (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree Swerve.

Keep it in the yellow only and your not scoring a perfect 300 like you would on a 5 spot. That said, I am more impressed by a 300 vegas score than a 300 5 Spot anyday. But that's just my opinion as a newbie to the game.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

If you really want to get picky the entire Vegas "10" ring will fit inside the 5 Spot "X" line!!!! :wink: Ken


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*?*

rockmonkey,
I'm planning to spend the late Spring and summer on my farm south of Galion, Ohio. It sounds like you would know of any field shoots in Ohio. Where are you located? Maybe we could make each other better with a little competition; I've got a lot to learn. If you choose to respond, feel free to PM if you don't want to post any info.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

gitn, i know of a few, and usually those are just state shoots. the state schedule is on the oaa website.

in the northland, its mainly 3d, something about that silly ibo stuff around here :wink:

bow&barrel archers up in berlin hgts just put in some new bales and lanes for an international round. i think they are planning on a summer evening league this year. i know they want to have a few international round shoots this summer. the prez has shown an inclination to getting field archery back into the area.:tongue:

i'm sure you'd be more than welcome to come out and shoot the league. anyone is more than welcome to come and play....im extending the invitation. and no, i am NOT the prez. i wont even think of sayin something like that. the real prez works his tail off, and his efforts show.

any questions, just shoot me a pm.


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*l*

rock,

I appreciate it! I will PM you when I get up there and take advantage of your kind offer.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

They are both the same. Both targets are 40 cm targets that translates that the inner circles will be the same. The X ring and the 10 ring are 4cm in diameter. The next ring is 2cm on any side of the first ring (10 or X). 

Actually (on the blue face)at the top level if you shoot a 4 you might as well go home. In the FITA or Vegas face if you shoot an 8 your still in the game. The other guy can shoot two 9's and now your even again. 

I have seen it where somebody shoots 300 with 45x and beats out a guy who shot a 299 with 57x. In reality the vegas face is the most fair one. 

It probably helps that the X on the blue face is bigger and you can see it from farther away and lets you concentrate on it. 

Rchr


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Rchr, you might want to get your little ruler out and do some measuring!!! Ken


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Correction*



I BOW 2 said:


> Rchr, you might want to get your little ruler out and do some measuring!!! Ken


Both the 5 spot and the Vegas 3 spot target faces are derived from the 40cm single spot target face. The inner rings are concentric. 
"Competitors can choose between 40 cm targets or triple faces which are the same size but with fewer scoring zones." This is straight from the FITA Rule book.

The reasons for having multiple faces to shoot at are obviously to prevevnt glance-outs and arrow damage. Sorry, didn't mean to get people confused. Their origin is the same. 
(Also;Just look up the target faces in the Lancaster catalog both of them are referred to as 40cm faces).

Rchr


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

I don't care what you are reading where! Just measure them! The 9/10 Vegas line is scored as a 9 on the FITA face. the 5/X line is scored as an X! :wink: Ken


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

We are talking about how to the score Vegas face. In VEGAS the baby X is not used for scoring only tie breakers. I shot FITA for years so I am familiar w/ both faces (5spot and Fita face).
Check this link out.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/miscellaneous.cfm

This link explains that the baby x is only used for tie breaking. The X ring and the 10 ring are the same size. The rings are concentric. In other words the rings go out from the center equally to the outside. Don’t measure the baby X.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

I give up some people just don't listen. Ken


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*entertaining*

For those not involved, this has been a very entertaining thread. To see presumably intelligent people presenting facts about ring sizes when it is obvious they are each talking about different targets without realizing it has been frustrating, but enjoyable in a head-shaking way. 

I'll go back to the peanut gallery now.


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just started shooting again after a long hiatus but if I remember correctly the inside of the NFAA X-ring is the same size as the outside of the Vegas 10 ring. That is one reason on the NFAA face you to completly cut thru the line to get the higher scoring value. So I believe Ken is correct.


----------

